# Lockheed P-38 Lightning (1 Viewer)



## Snautzer01 (Dec 10, 2014)

P-38 with Cross of Lorainne, France, Provence 1944 (F-5G-6-LO 44-26127 )

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 11, 2014)

Interesting, the second and third aircraft along are F-5s.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 10, 2015)

Nice shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 22, 2016)

Color profile is from 'On Special Missions - The Luftwaffe's Research and Evaluation Squadrons 1923 - 1945'.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 25, 2016)

41st P.R.S. Guam 1945


----------



## Wurger (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Sep 25, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2016)

Guam 1945


----------



## Wurger (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2016)

Hickam Field Hawaï Jan 1945
7th AAF had the fastest ambulance of the war. Pod was made from a converted gas tank.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 27, 2016)

Man, that would be a pucker ride for sure. I think they would have to knock me out before loading me in a pod.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## fubar57 (Sep 28, 2016)

Nope, nope, nope and nope. Great set of photos but there is no bloody way they could stuff me in that contraption

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 29, 2016)

I'm with you on that George.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 29, 2016)

fubar57 said:


> Nope, nope, nope and nope. Great set of photos but there is no bloody way they could stuff me in that contraption



As it was intended as an air ambulance i do not think you would have mind going because probably your guts were in your hands when they stuffed you in to the pod 

As a healthy lad i would get in that thing in a heartbeat all be it with a nice big air tight diaper and a good helping off air freshener.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 19, 2016)

Good stuff!


----------



## johnbr (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Dec 4, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 10, 2016)

Nice shots! Not sure on the ride though.


----------



## Elmas (Dec 10, 2016)

From the conditions of the airframe I think this water landing must have been extremely smooth...


----------



## johnbr (Aug 6, 2017)

1944 Wright Field technicians removed the turbo-supercharger section from the left engine of the first production P-38 and installed a fully equipped cockpit instead. This was done to test the off-center piloting of an aircraft. Results were satisfactory and information was then used for the North American P-82 Twin Mustang. The aircraft was scrapped at Bush Field, Georgia, on May 7, 1945."
Created January 31, 2009 rp-38
Version and total manufactured[41] Variant Produced Comment
XP-38 1 Prototype
YP-38 13 Evaluation planes
P-38 30 Initial production plane
XP-38A 1 Pressurized cockpit
P-38D 36 Fitted with self-sealing fuel tanks/armored windshield
P-38E 210 First combat-ready variant, revised armament
F-4 100+ reconnaissance planes based on P-38E
Model 322 3 RAF order: twin right-hand props and no turbo
RP-322 147 USAAF trainers
P-38F 527 First-fully combat-capable P-38 Fighter
F-4A 20 reconnaissance plane based on P-38F
P-38G 1,082 Improved P-38F fighter
F-5A 180 reconnaissance plane based on P-38G
XF-5D 1 a one-off converted F-5A
P-38H 601 Automatic cooling system; Improved P-38G fighter
F-5C 123 based on P-38H
P-38J 2,970 new cooling and electrical systems
F-5B 200 reconnaissance plane based on P-38J
F-5E 605 P-38J/L conversion
P-38K 1 paddle props; new engines
P-38L-LO 3,810 Improved P-38J new engines; new rocket pylons
P-38L-VN 113 P-38L built by Vultee
F-5F - reconnaissance plane based on P-38L
P-38M 75 night-fighter
F-5G -

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 7, 2017)

Nice...but it don't look right....


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 8, 2017)

Nice shot!


----------



## johnbr (Sep 16, 2017)

Xp-49


----------



## Wurger (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 1, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2017)

Interesting..


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 2, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 19, 2018)

Test lightning P-38F as a torpedo bomber with the suspension of two training Mk.13


----------



## johnbr (Aug 19, 2018)

1st Fighter Group P-38s in flight over Italy

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Jan 6, 2019)

Poster 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 23, 2019)

Sterling E.Barrow 35th PHOTO RECON

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 23, 2019)

LT Martin 35th PHOTO RECON.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 24, 2019)

WW2 USAAF Lockheed P-38 Lightning Aleutian Islands 1943 5x7 Aircraft Photos | eBay
USAAF Lockheed P-38 Lightning 1st FG Iceland 1942 8x12 Photo | eBay
WW2 USAAF P-38 Lightning Aleutian Islands 1943 8x10 Aircraft Photos | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 24, 2019)

Good ones.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 31, 2019)

1942 Press Photo Partially assembled US fighter aircraft on dock in Australia | eBay


1945, 7th AAF Lightening Pilots Took 17,170 Reconnaissance Photos of Iwo Jima | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 5, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 21, 2019)

Build this model.....









#918 WWII Color Slide? ~ P-38 Lightning & Rosie the Riveter Pretty Woman ~ | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 22, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 23, 2019)

sweet pics.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2019)

1941 vintage Original magazine photo Lockheed’s New P-38 Intercepter WWII | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 26, 2019)

Man! Love that fuel truck!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 28, 2019)

Good stuff!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 11, 2019)

USAAF P-38 1st FG 94th Sqn Nose Art England 1944 1 COLOR SLIDE No Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## special ed (Mar 11, 2019)

Post #70 is from National Geographics Magazine.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 12, 2019)

special ed said:


> Post #70 is from National Geographics Magazine.


That is what is printed left down corner in the picture )


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 13, 2019)

Lots of nose art going on in Post #74


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 23, 2019)

P-38 Fighter Plane Repair Built Burtonwood UK Army Air Force WW2 WWII Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 23, 2019)

P-38 Fighter Plane Repair Built Burtonwood UK Army Air Force WW2 WWII Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 23, 2019)

P-38 Fighter Plane Repair Built Burtonwood UK Army Air Force WW2 WWII Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 23, 2019)

P-38 Fighter Plane Repair Built Burtonwood UK Army Air Force WW2 WWII Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 23, 2019)

P-38 Fighter Plane Repair Built Burtonwood UK Army Air Force WW2 WWII Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 23, 2019)

P-38 Fighter Plane Repair Built Burtonwood UK Army Air Force WW2 WWII Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 23, 2019)

P-38 Fighter Plane Repair Built Burtonwood UK Army Air Force WW2 WWII Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 23, 2019)

P-38 Fighter Plane Repair Built Burtonwood UK Army Air Force WW2 WWII Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 23, 2019)

P-38 Fighter Plane Repair Built Burtonwood UK Army Air Force WW2 WWII Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 23, 2019)

P-38 Fighter Plane Repair Built Burtonwood UK Army Air Force WW2 WWII Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 23, 2019)

P-38 Fighter Plane Repair Built Burtonwood UK Army Air Force WW2 WWII Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 23, 2019)

P-38 Fighter Plane Repair Built Burtonwood UK Army Air Force WW2 WWII Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 23, 2019)

P-38 Fighter Plane Repair Built Burtonwood UK Army Air Force WW2 WWII Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 23, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 23, 2019)

P-38 Fighter Plane Repair Built Burtonwood UK Army Air Force WW2 WWII Photo | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 23, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 23, 2019)

P-38 Fighter Plane Repair Built Burtonwood UK Army Air Force WW2 WWII Photo | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 23, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 23, 2019)

P-38 Fighter Plane Repair Built Burtonwood UK Army Air Force WW2 WWII Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 23, 2019)

P-38 Fighter Plane Repair Built Burtonwood UK Army Air Force WW2 WWII Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 23, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 23, 2019)

P-38 Fighter Plane Repair Built Burtonwood UK Army Air Force WW2 WWII Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 23, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 23, 2019)

wait a while plse wurger , big serie


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 23, 2019)

P-38 Fighter Plane Repair Built Burtonwood UK Army Air Force WW2 WWII Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 23, 2019)

P-38 Fighter Plane Repair Built Burtonwood UK Army Air Force WW2 WWII Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 23, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> wait a while plse wurger , big serie




OH.. OK. You may put a couple of pics in one post for instance. There is no need to send a post by a post with a single image.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 23, 2019)

P-38 Fighter Plane Repair Built Burtonwood UK Army Air Force WW2 WWII Photo 8X10 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 23, 2019)

Nice pics - a few were taken at Lockheed plant B1, I worked in the same building until the facility was closed in 1990.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 26, 2019)

WW2 Picture Photo 1943 Camera compartment in an F-5 Lightning 2251 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 26, 2019)

WW2 Picture Photo P-38 Lightning Fighter Plane - Attu Aleutian Islands 2114 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Mar 27, 2019)

Some very nice shots


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 28, 2019)

Pics in 93 and 103 are P-47 or parts thereof...just sayin'. 

Love this series!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 30, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 1, 2019)

2 WWII Photos P-38 Airplane Pilot USAF | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 3, 2019)

Nice shot!


----------



## Johnny Curedents (Apr 25, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> Hickam Field Hawaï Jan 1945
> 7th AAF had the fastest ambulance of the war. Pod was made from a converted gas tank.
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty clear what was being said here: "Hey, Mack, I'm pretty stove up! Don't think I can make it unless the nurse joins me for the trip home!"


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 15, 2019)

Original WWII AAF 8x10 Photo MODIFIED P-38 LIGHTNING FIGHTER vs JAPANESE ZERO 57 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 15, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 18, 2019)

Original WWII US Photos P-38 Fighter Aircraft Plane Mission Aerial Flight | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 18, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2019)

FR39 Foto Flugzeug Lockheed P-38 Lightning französische Kennung Wappen Emblem | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Jul 7, 2019)

Cool. I wasn't aware the French had them


----------



## michael rauls (Jul 7, 2019)

Me neither. Off to Wiki......... .


----------



## michael rauls (Jul 7, 2019)

A quick peek at Wiki yielded 2 units, the 2/23 and 2/33 used the F5. Verry cool. I never knew.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 7, 2019)

Antoine de Saint-Exupéry in a reconnaissance Lightning in 1944 ...





the pic source: Clues to the Mystery of a Writer Pilot Who Disappeared

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 7, 2019)

A profile in Replic magazine shows that the mission markings are little shields in the French colours

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 7, 2019)

Just cross posted you my friend, a great shot that illustrates my above post


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 7, 2019)

I was just reading an article about de Saint-Exupéry two days ago


----------



## Wurger (Jul 7, 2019)

No problemo.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2019)

Could it be the same plane ?


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 7, 2019)

Yep. You can just make out the #80 on your photo


----------



## Wurger (Jul 7, 2019)

Agreed.


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Jul 7, 2019)

Dang, you beat me to it again

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 7, 2019)

I wonder if the eBay seller would increase his price if he knew that Antoine de Saint-Exupéry flew the aircraft


----------



## Wurger (Jul 7, 2019)

I would say it is quite well know pic of the plane. Just it was ripped off somewhere and the seller tries to catch a gullible

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 7, 2019)

Two more shots of the Lockheed F-5A no. 42-13080 I found in the footage about Antoine de Saint-Exupéry at the top of the site accessed with the link below..











The pic source: Antoine de Saint-Exupéry (29 czerwca 1900 w Lyonie - 31 lipca 1944 zestrzelony nad Morzem Śródziemnym niedaleko Marsylii)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 7, 2019)

And one more pic ..





the pic source; https://airwingmedia.com/articles/2...uit-pilot-remembers-combat-southwest-pacific/

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 7, 2019)

and the starboard side of the Lockheed F-5A no. 42-13080 that is said to be used for the training 







Here is the another St.Exupery's Lockheed but F-4A no. 41-2363





the pic source: Malowanie P-38/zdjęcia. Proszę o pomoc!


----------



## MIflyer (Jul 7, 2019)

P-38 Being Armed and one being fueled in Tunisia

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 7, 2019)

*Lightning I (Literally)Spotlighted Photos | Code One Magazine



* 
Rare shot of a Lockheed Model 322 Lightning I (Royal Air Force serial number AE979) during initial testing over California, probably in 1941, although this image was not cleared by the US military censor until June 1942. Originally intended for France, and equipped with unsupercharged Allison V1710-C15 engines, this aircraft was one of only three Lightning Is ultimately delivered to the RAF. Unsatisfactory performance during testing and a contract dispute led the RAF to refuse the additional 140 Lightning Is on order. After Pearl Harbor, those aircraft—still with RAF serial numbers—were impressed into service by the US Army Air Corps. Designated P-322, the aircraft were used initially for defense of the West Coast before being flown as trainers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 7, 2019)

Hate to bee the guy in back during a wheels up landing, pirate time or worse


----------



## Mad Dog (Jul 7, 2019)

johnbr said:


> Lockheed Model 322 Lightning I …...equipped with unsupercharged Allison V1710-C15 engines...….


 I always liked the P-38 as an amazing bit of technical design. The interception of Admiral Yamamoto was an amazing feat, made possible by the P-38. Unfortunately, the Air Ministry and the RAF brass went out of their way to break it. Whilst it didn't help that GE were refused the right to export the turbochargers, the 322 had propellers that rotated in the same direction. This was a particularly stupid hang-up of the Air Ministry, based solely on cheapness. They had refused to let Petter put handed engines on the Westland Whirlwind for the same reason, because they said it was more expensive for the maintenance and supply of two models of the same engine. Petter had time to redesign the rudder of the Whirlwind to compensate, so it didn't suffer too badly, but Lockheed had no chance to sort the P-38's rudders because the British Air Purchasing Commission had insisted on a tight delivery schedule. Not surprisingly, given that it was designed to use handed props, the 322 suffered badly from torque swing on take-off, and had a tendency to yaw as it accelerated or decelerated, which gave the Air Ministry the excuse to reject it even for ground-attack. What's worse it that Lockheed predicted both the performance and handling issues and the APC ignored the warning. Thus, the RAF threw away the chance of having a decent long-range fighter available in 1942 for use in the Desert. Amazingly, even after the USAAF had proven the P-38Es over the Aleutians in 1942, the Air Ministry were so determined not to admit their mistake that they declined the P-38F under lend-lease! Instead they waited for the "more conventional" P-47 and P-51.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 8, 2019)

Org. Photo: P-38 Fighter Plane w/ D-Day Invasion Stripes on Airfield (#2)!!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 8, 2019)

Org. Nose Art Photo: F-5 Recon Plane (P-38 Variant) "EZE DOES IT"!!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 8, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Jul 8, 2019)

"Eze Does It" is a "droop snoot" not a PR aircraft.




77th Fighter Squadron Gallery​

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 9, 2019)

Abgeschossene Lockheed P-38. Orig-Pressephoto, von 1944 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 9, 2019)

fubar57 said:


> "Eze Does It" is a "droop snoot" not a PR aircraft.
> 
> 77th Fighter Squadron Gallery​



I do not make the eBay text. Always a copy.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 25, 2019)

*WWII photo- P-38 Lightning Fighter plane Nose No. 6402 - HANKOU Airfield China* | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 27, 2019)

wii ww2 us air force art nose | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 31, 2019)

Original B&W 8x10 Aircraft Photo - F-5E Lightning 44-24268 8th PRS, P.I. 1944-45 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 3, 2019)

Original Color 8x10 Aircraft Photo - Lockheed P-38 Lightning AF116 Stateside WW2 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 3, 2019)

Original B&W 8x10 Aircraft Photo P-38L Lightning 44-53095 FAH-506 HONDURAS *1960 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 3, 2019)

Original B&W 8x10 Aircraft Photo - F-5B Lightning 42-68298 "Little Buff" in 1946 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 3, 2019)

Original B&W 8x10 Aircraft Photo - F-5G Lightning 44-25828 FRENCH AF taken 1949 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 8, 2019)

Org. Photo: P-38 Fighter Plane w/ Invasion Marking Parked on Airfield!!! | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 8, 2019)

Org. Photo: 34th Photo Recon Squadron F-5 Plane (P-38 Variant) Being Serviced!!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 8, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 1, 2019)

VINTAGE MILITARY AIRPLANE AIRCRAFT PHOTO PHOTOGRAPH 8X10 LOADING AMMO BULLETS | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## michael rauls (Sep 1, 2019)

Thanks for all the cool p38 photos everyone who posted. The Lightning is, to me anyway, like the Spitfire in that it is so appealing visually I could sit and look at pictures of them for hours.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 2, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2019)

#234 WWII Photo ~ F-4 F-5 Recon P-38 Lightning "Noseart" on Tail | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 9, 2019)

USAAF P-38 475th FG Ace Colonel Charles MacDonald Philippines 1945 1 COLOR Print | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 9, 2019)

9th Fighter Squadron P-38 at Dobodura New Guinea 1943 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 10, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 12, 2019)

VINTAGE MILITARY AIRPLANE AIRCRAFT PHOTO PHOTOGRAPH 8X10 LOCKHEED F 5G LIGHTNING | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 13, 2019)

WWII Ace Robert Aschenbrener Signed Photo Black Sheep Squadron P-40 P-38 10 Vic | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## Dash119 (Sep 13, 2019)

Great shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 24, 2019)

WW2 Picture Photo P-38G Lightning fighter Port Moresby New Guinea 1942 1334 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 25, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2019)

38 Kill USAAF Tommy McGuire in Cockpit of His P-38 Lightning December 44 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 7, 2019)

VINTAGE/ORIGINAL WWII 34TH PHOTO RECON/PHOTO LAB LOT | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 11, 2019)

Press Photo: BEST! US Officers Touring F-5 Recon Plane (P-38 Fighter Variant)!!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 14, 2019)

Original WWII US Photos P-38 Fighter Aircraft Plane Mission Aerial Flight | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 15, 2019)

*WWII photo- 466th Bomb Group- P-38 Lightning Fighter plane w/ Nose Art FLYS LOW | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 15, 2019)

*WWII photo- 466th Bomb Group- P-38 Lightning Fighter plane FLYS LOW Over Base* | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 15, 2019)

1944 WW2 USAAF 339th Fighter Squadron Lockheed P-38 Lightning Disney art ad | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 15, 2019)

I almost thought about buying it but its that U.S. shipping costs that always kills the sale for me


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 16, 2019)

Pictures of World War II American Fighters | Wings Tracks Guns


----------



## johnbr (Oct 16, 2019)

Lockheed XP-49 Lockheed P-49 Lightning - The Big Omnipedia
Lockheed XP-49


----------



## johnbr (Oct 16, 2019)

*In the spring of 1939, the Air Corps issued a request for an advanced twin-engine interceptor, to be derived from an existing type and fitted with advanced high-performance engines. Lockheed responded to the request with the "Model 222", which was much like a P-38 except that it had a pressurized cabin and was to be powered by 24-cylinder inline Pratt & Whitney X-1800-SA2-G engines, which were in development and were expected to provide over 1,490 kW (2,000 HP). The Model 222 was to be armed with four 12.7 millimeter and two 20 millimeter guns, and a P-38G was modified to test this armament fit.
The Model 222 won the competition, with the Air Corps ordering a single prototype as the "XP-49" in October 1939. Lockheed proposed that production P-49s be fitted with turbocharged Wright R-2160 Tornado radials with 1,715 kW (2,300 HP) each, which would give the P-49 an estimated performance of 800 KPH (500 MPH) at altitude.
Work on the XP-49 went slowly as Lockheed was caught up in the prewar US military buildup. As development work plodded along, both the Air Corps and Lockheed began to have doubts for various reasons about the powerful engines to be fitted to the aircraft, and so the design was changed to incorporate two Continental XIV-1430-9/11 12-cylinder inverted-vee engines with 1,150 kW (1,540 HP) each for takeoff.
Engine availability further delayed development of the aircraft, and the XP-49 didn't take to the air until April 1942. The XP-49 looked much like a P-38, except for increased length and longer nacelles, and in fact the two aircraft shared about two-thirds of their parts. The aircraft was evaluated into the summer of 1943, but the Continental engines were troublesome.
LOCKHEED XP-49:
_____________________ _______________________*

*spec english
_____________________ _______________________*

*wingspan 52 feet
wing area 327.5 sq_feet
length 40 feet 1 inch
height 9 feet 10 inches*

*empty weight 15,475 pounds
max takeoff weight 18,750 pounds*

*maximum speed 458 MPH / 398 KT
service ceiling 40,000 feet
range 800 MI / 649 NMI
__https://www.456fis.org/LOCKHEED_XP-49.htm___________________ _______________________*


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 16, 2019)

Good stuff, would like to model that P-38 with the mission markings, but don't recall seeing the decals as a set.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 17, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 19, 2019)

Orig. US Foto P-38 Lightning Flugzeug Kamera Flugplatz JARNY Metz Frankreich '44 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 19, 2019)

Orig. US Foto P-38 Lightning Flugzeug am Flugplatz SAINT-DIZIER Frankreich 1944 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 19, 2019)

Orig. US Foto P-38 Lightning Flugzeug Bilanz Flugplatz SAINT-DIZIER Frankreich | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 19, 2019)

Orig. US Foto P-38 Lightning Flugzeug Kamera am Flugplatz CHALGROVE England 1944 | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 19, 2019)

Orig. US Foto USAAF Flugzeug P-38 Lightning Flugplatz CHALGROVE England UK 1944 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 20, 2019)

Orig. US Foto P-38 Lightning Flugzeug Kamera am Flugplatz CHALGROVE England 1944 | eBay

Fairchild K-17C camera

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 21, 2019)

Bargain Lot: US Crew Chiefs Service Document & Pic w/ F-5 (P-38 Variant) Plane! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 22, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 29, 2019)

VINTAGE MILITARY AIRPLANE AIRCRAFT PHOTO PHOTOGRAPH 8X10 AIRPORT VIEW FLYING | eBay

Lockheed P-38J-20-LO Lightning


----------



## Wurger (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 18, 2019)

LOCKHEED LIGHTNING - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO- MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 18, 2019)

Baugher: "Lockheed P-38J-10-LO Lightning 42-67757 (55th FG, 38th FS) lost Ysselsteyn(L), Netherlands Jan 31, 1944. MACR 2106. Pilot KIA


LOCKHEED LIGHTNING P38 - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO- MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay
LOCKHEED LIGHTNING P38 - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO- MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 19, 2019)

Cool.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 21, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 8, 2019)

*WWII photo- P 38 Lightning Fighter plane FLYS LOW Over Base Airfield* | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 13, 2019)

Nice shot!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 26, 2020)

Named P-38 Pilot WWII | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## Dana Bell (Jan 26, 2020)

The seller doesn't seem to recognize that (regards post 220) - that P-38 is an F-5 Note the radio mast above (rather than below) the nose. Note also the 34th PRS attribution, though that unit could have taken a photo of another unit's aircraft.

Cheers,


Dana

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 29, 2020)

Dana, a lot of times the eBay sellers are lucky enough to call them aircraft

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 30, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 8, 2020)

Air Force Fighter Squadron WWII Pilots Crew & Nose Art Planes IDed Photo Lot | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 23, 2020)

1944 Press Photo USAAF ground crewmen pose on the tail of a P-38 Lightning plane | eBay

Bet you this is not in a manual....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 24, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 28, 2020)

Org WWII Photo: US Fighter Ace Posing With P-38 Lightning, “Pudgy IV” | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 13, 2020)

ORIGINAL WW2 ERA US PHOTO : P-38 LIGHTING FIGHTER AIRCRAFT | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 25, 2020)

WWII 1944 USAAF 319th Fighter Cont Sq Treasury Island Photo P-38 Airplane Marie | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## johnbr (Apr 3, 2020)

4 P-38F of the 82nd FG - 95th FS flying of the sea whilst base at Grombalia, Tunisia, during the summer of 1943. Colour by Nathan Howland


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 12, 2020)

GREAT WWII USAF P-38 Lightning Squadron Pictures Unpublished Originals 36 Pics | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 12, 2020)

GREAT WWII USAF P-38 Lightning Squadron Pictures Unpublished Originals 36 Pics | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 12, 2020)

GREAT WWII USAF P-38 Lightning Squadron Pictures Unpublished Originals 36 Pics | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 12, 2020)

GREAT WWII USAF P-38 Lightning Squadron Pictures Unpublished Originals 36 Pics | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 12, 2020)

GREAT WWII USAF P-38 Lightning Squadron Pictures Unpublished Originals 36 Pics | eBay


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 12, 2020)

Great Pics.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 12, 2020)

Nice collection.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 13, 2020)

WWII U.S. ARMY AIR CORPS FIGHTER ACE WILLIAM LEVERETTE - SIGNED B&W 8"x10" | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 24, 2020)

Orig Foto Flugzeug Luftwaffe Beute P-38 Zirkus Rosarius Bruch April 1945 | eBay

Notice German cross. T9+MK

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 19, 2020)

Original WWII Lockheed P-38 Fighter Aircraft In-Flight Photo - MTO - 1944 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 19, 2020)

Nice.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 23, 2020)

388 - 35mm Duplicate Aircraft Slide - F-5G Lightning N505MH "MARK HURD" in 1964 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 23, 2020)

The story of the above aircraft...P-38 Lightning - The Collings Foundation

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 25, 2020)

Flying Magazine, Oct 1943, Spec US Army Air Force issue, 362 pgs very nice | eBay

Skip bombing

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 26, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## johnbr (Jul 12, 2020)

Aviación WWII: julio 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 14, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 3, 2020)

WWII Photo Fighter Plane And Crew WW11 Air Force Photograph VTG WW II War WW2 | eBay
WWII Photo Dog Jeep Fighter Plane Photograph VTG WW II War Old NR WW2 | eBay
WWII Photo 1943 Fighter Plane Crew Attu Aleutian Islands Photograph WW II WW2 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 6, 2020)

RAF LOCKHEED P-38 LIGHTNING AE979 - LARGE & SHARP ORIGINAL VINTAGE PHOTO 8x10 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 6, 2020)

Early Air Trails Magazine Nov 1943 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 7, 2020)

1940's WWII Original Photograph Of US Plane | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 7, 2020)

Great pics...!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 12, 2020)

MTO P-38 / F-5 Lightning in Combat - 12th Air Force ~ Directly From Vet | eBay

with colour instruction 

Baugher: F-5A-10-LO

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 12, 2020)

Cool. Interesting that the guy who was there called the top colour grey and we strive to get the colour as "Synthetic Haze Blue" though my understanding is that this paint faded rapidly


----------



## Wurger (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 12, 2020)

Well-weathered for sure.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: US Pilot Posed by F-5 Recon Plane w/ Film Camera Emblem!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2020)

Org. Photo: Aerial View 71st Photo Recon Group F-5 Plane in Flight!!! | eBay

44-25813 F-5G-6-LO


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2020)

Org. Photo: 15th PR Squadron F-5 Recon Plane (#42-68228; Shot Down 1944)!!! | eBay

F-5B-1-LO


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2020)

Org. Photo: US Airman Posed on Airfield by P-38 Fighter Plane!!! | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 20, 2020)

Nice.


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 20, 2020)

fubar57 said:


> Cool. Interesting that the guy who was there called the top colour grey and we strive to get the colour as "Synthetic Haze Blue" though my understanding is that this paint faded rapidly


It could be the original Haze paint which if I remember correctly was a fine pigment white which was sprayed over a black base coat at 
various thickness, which gave it varying degrees of a bluefish hue which I suppose some one could call gray


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 21, 2020)

815 - Original B&W 616 Aircraft Negative - P-38L Lightning 44-25605 DROOP SNOOT | eBay

P-38L-5-LO, 44-25605

Looking for pic of P-38L 44-25605

This particular P-38 was modified by the Hindustan aircraft factory for General George E. Stratemeyer. It had a glazed nose like the droop snoot, but a special seat for the general. It also had a leather walled "office" with a thermos holder. I have been looking for a picture of this plane. I haven't seen any, nor have I heard what became of the plane. Anyone have any info?

Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 24, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 25, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: P-38 Fighter Plane "SORTA PISTOF" (4 German Kills Recorded) | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 25, 2020)

Good one. Wonder what B.F.T.T. stands for.


----------



## cammerjeff (Sep 25, 2020)

My Best Guess would be "Bomber, Fighter,Transport(or Trainer). Transport.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 25, 2020)

Interesting


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 3, 2020)

Hanne Laursens dias - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online

Kastrup lufthavn i september 1945


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 7, 2020)

Original WWII Snapshot Photo AAF P-38 LIGHTNING FIGHTER Mendlesham AB England 27 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 9, 2020)

Vintage WW2 U.S. Aircraft Photos From The War Department | eBay

Droop Snoot


----------



## Wurger (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 17, 2020)

*WWII photo- P 38 Lightning Fighter plane Nose Art- SEXY RISQUE GIRL & 46 KILLS* | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## fubar57 (Oct 17, 2020)

"46 Kills"..........


----------



## Dana Bell (Oct 17, 2020)

Hi Fubar,

I think we're looking at 46 recon missions - note the upper radio mast (rather than the fighter's under-nose mast) and the camera port. She's an F-5B or C.

Cheers,



Dana

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 17, 2020)

Thanks Dana. I didn't want to guess which breed of Lightning recon bird it was


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 20, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 25, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: F-5 Recon Plane w/ Cameras Mounted on Plane in Flight!!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 25, 2020)

Org. Photo: F-5 Recon Plane (#44-24931) Parked on Airfield!!! | eBay

Baugher 44-24931 P-38L-1-LO 44-24931 to F-5E-4-LO

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 25, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: P-38 Fighter Plane "ROSE EILEEN"!!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 25, 2020)

Post #231 is a Droop Snoot and not a recon bird, n'est pas?


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 25, 2020)

Good ones.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 27, 2020)

1944 France "Barb IV" P-38J Lightning Photograph (Reproduction) USAAC Aircraft | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## jmcalli2 (Oct 30, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> P-38 Fighter Plane Repair Built Burtonwood UK Army Air Force WW2 WWII Photo | eBay
> 
> View attachment 532907


That looks like a P-47 canopy to me.


----------



## jmcalli2 (Oct 30, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> P-38 Fighter Plane Repair Built Burtonwood UK Army Air Force WW2 WWII Photo | eBay
> 
> View attachment 532900


These look like P-47 canopies to me.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 31, 2020)

They are.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 31, 2020)

P-38 F-5 Fighter Plane Italy Original WWII Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 31, 2020)

jmcalli2 said:


> These look like P-47 canopies to me.


Never trust some eBay sellers listings


----------



## Wurger (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 1, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: P-38 Fighter Plane "BLOOD & GUTS" (10 Japanese Kills)!!! | eBay

Asisbiz Lockheed P-38L Lightning 5AF 475th Fighter Group 31st Fighter Squadron, 475FG432FS coded 140 flown by Major Elliot Summer based in Philippines 1945 : 44-25600 Lockheed P-38L-5-LO Lightning 475FG432FS Satan's Angles - Clover Code:140 Name:"Blood & Guts" Pilot: Elliot Summers also flown by Frazee Crash when aircraft experience electrical loss during a training flight the aircraft was a complete loss 20th Jul 1945


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 1, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Org. Nose Art Photo: F-5 Recon Plane w/ Cameras Mounted on Plane in Flight!!! | eBay
> 
> View attachment 599503



Org. Nose Art Photo: F-5 Recon Plane w/ Cameras Mounted on Plane in Flight!!! | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 5, 2020)

WWII USAAF P-38 F-5 Lightning 71 TRG 110 TRS Nose Art Philippines ORIGINAL Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 7, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 14, 2020)

Lot of 1 - WW2 plane Aviation original aleutian island 54th Fighter squadron; L8 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 8, 2021)

P-38 LOCKHEED LIGHTNING PLAN BLUEPRINTS DVD WWII Fighter RARE DETAILED DRAWINGS | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 11, 2021)

WW2 P-38 Engine art name camera airplane aviation WWII photo #125 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 12, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 20, 2021)

3012) Foto Flugzeug Airplane Bomber Flugplatz . | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2021)

'42 P38 LIGHTNING AIRPLANE ASSEMBLY LINE USA FLAG PHOTO LOCKHEED BURBANK CA WWII 692636634430 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 27, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> '42 P38 LIGHTNING AIRPLANE ASSEMBLY LINE USA FLAG PHOTO LOCKHEED BURBANK CA WWII 692636634430 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 610349



Plant B-1 Burbank CA. In it's last years it housed fabrication shops and towards the back end of the building was the L1011 mockup. I worked in that building my last 2 years at Lockheed

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 8, 2021)

Four LOCKHEED P-38 FIGHTER AIRCRAFT IN FORMATION 8X10 PHOTO HIGH QUALITY | eBay

Baugher:
Lockheed P-38L-1-LO 44-24217 ‘12’ with 1st FG, 27th FS in Italy c1942-43
Lockheed P-38L-1-LO 44-24379 '13' 1st FG, 27th FS shot down by AAA Padova, Italy Apr 23, 1945. MACR 14032

MARC 14032 : John Hurst Pilot POW

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 10, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 18, 2021)

WWII 36TH AIR FORCE FIGHTER SQUAD PHOTO OF SIGN THE FLYING FIENDS NEW GUINEA | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 20, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 27, 2021)

Orig. WWII Photograph: U.S. LIGHTNING, PLANE ON GUADAL CANAL DOCUMENTATION | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2021)

LOCKHEED P-38 LIGHTNING ORIGINAL LARGE VINTAGE MANUFACTURERS PRESS PHOTO P9906 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2021)

LOCKHEED P-38 LIGHTNING WW2 LARGE VINTAGE ORIGINAL KEYSTONE PRESS PHOTO USAF | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2021)

LOCKHEED P-38J LIGHTNING OVERHAUL UK BASE ORIGINAL VINTAGE WW2 PRESS PHOTO | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 6, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 2, 2021)

WW2 SCHOFIELD BARRACKS OAHU HAWAII & MOSES LAKE WA P-38 MILITARY PLANE PHOTOS | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 3, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 14, 2021)

"READY TEDDY?" Nose Art (1944) "P-38 LIGHTNING" - France *WW2 D-DAY PHOTO RECON | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## T Bolt (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 29, 2021)

Lot Of 20 Original WWII Army Air Corps Fighter Plane Photos Original | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 29, 2021)

FOTO REPRINT FLUGZEUG P-38 LIGHTNING | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (May 2, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 18, 2021)

LOCKHEED P-38 LIGHTNING ORIGINAL LARGE VINTAGE MANUFACTURERS PRESS PHOTO P8131 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 18, 2021)

LOCKHEED P-38 LIGHTNING WW2 ICELAND AIRFIELD ORIGINAL PRESS PHOTO | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 18, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 19, 2021)

LOCKHEED P-38 LIGHTNING WING TESTING ORIGINAL MANUFACTURERS PHOTO | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 19, 2021)




----------



## Crimea_River (May 19, 2021)

Verrrrry interrrresting.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 1, 2021)

*WWII photo- P 38 / F5 Lightning Fighter plane Nose Art- SUPER SNOOPER* | eBay

super Snooper


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 1, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> LOCKHEED P-38 LIGHTNING ORIGINAL LARGE VINTAGE MANUFACTURERS PRESS PHOTO P8131 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 623827
> 
> ...


LOCKHEED P-38 PATHFINDER LIGHTNING LARGE VINTAGE MANUFACTURERS PHOTO | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 1, 2021)

LOCKHEED F-5A COCKPIT LARGE VINTAGE ORIGINAL MANUFACTURERS PHOTO P-38 LIGHTNING | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 19, 2021)

WWII 1940's USAAF large Army Air Field, TX Photo airplane | eBay


Photo I just removed from a USAAF cadet Pilot's small WWII Photo Album while training at Plainview Army Air Field, Plainview TX.



www.ebay.com





wavy camo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 13, 2021)

WWII AIRCRAFT LOCKHEED P-38 LIGHTNING 11x14 SILVER HALIDE PHOTO PRINT | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII AIRCRAFT LOCKHEED P-38 LIGHTNING 11x14 SILVER HALIDE PHOTO PRINT at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 19, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 3, 2021)

LOCKHEED P-38 LIGHTNING ORIGINAL VINTAGE PRESS PHOTO 1 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for LOCKHEED P-38 LIGHTNING ORIGINAL VINTAGE PRESS PHOTO 1 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 3, 2021)

Pics in post 61 and 64 are gone unfortunately.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 16, 2021)

*PHOTO* P-38 /F-5 Recon Lightning In Combat ~ ETO - Original 8x10 Print | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *PHOTO* P-38 /F-5 Recon Lightning In Combat ~ ETO - Original 8x10 Print at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





F-5 Recon open nose view on cameras

Why is there a serial number in the inside of the nose?


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 16, 2021)

most interesting


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 16, 2021)

Field mod with reused aluminum?


----------



## Dana Bell (Aug 16, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> *PHOTO* P-38 /F-5 Recon Lightning In Combat ~ ETO - Original 8x10 Print | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *PHOTO* P-38 /F-5 Recon Lightning In Combat ~ ETO - Original 8x10 Print at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...



There's another Lightning in front of this F-5 - we're seeing its tail through the open camera bay...

Cheers,



Dana

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 16, 2021)

Bingo!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 16, 2021)

Dana Bell said:


> There's another Lightning in front of this F-5 - we're seeing its tail through the open camera bay...
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> ...


Thank you,


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 16, 2021)

Yeah. I'm dumb.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 22, 2021)

*WWII photo- P 38 / F 5 Lightning Fighter plane Nose Art - PRIDE OF THE ROCKIES* | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- P 38 / F 5 Lightning Fighter plane Nose Art - PRIDE OF THE ROCKIES* at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





F-5 Lightning Fighter plane Nose Art - PRIDE OF THE ROCKIES


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 22, 2021)

*WWII photo- P 38 / F 5 Lightning Fighter plane Nose Art -SUPER SNOOPER* | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- P 38 / F 5 Lightning Fighter plane Nose Art -SUPER SNOOPER* at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Sharkmouth

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 22, 2021)

*WWII photo- P 38 / F 5 Lightning Fighter plane Nose Art - FRISK IT* | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- P 38 / F 5 Lightning Fighter plane Nose Art - FRISK IT* at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





F-5 Lightning Fighter plane Nose Art - FRISK IT


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 22, 2021)

*WWII photo- P 38 / F 5 Lightning Fighter plane Nose Art - LOREEN* | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- P 38 / F 5 Lightning Fighter plane Nose Art - LOREEN* at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





F-5 Lightning Fighter plane Nose Art - Loreen

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 7, 2021)

Original WWII snapshot P38 Pilot | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Original WWII snapshot P38 Pilot at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Sis Vera Lt J. Vargo ( Joe )

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 12, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 4, 2021)

*WWII photo- P 38 / F 5 Lightning Fighter plane Nose Art- SKY QUEEN* | eBay 

P-38 / F 5 Lightning Fighter plane Nose Art- SKY QUEEN

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 6, 2021)

WWII US AAF Photo - F-5 Recon Lightning Aircraft - 31st PRS - France - 1944 | eBay


WWII Official U.S. Army Air Forces Photo - F-5 Lightning Reconnaissance Fighter - Ground Shot - France - 1944. Photo is black & white matte finish. Very good condition. The photos above are of the actual item for sale and are intended to help show condition.



www.ebay.com





P-38J-15-LO 43-28608 F-5E . MACR 11953 31st Photo Recon Sq, 10th PRG was lost on a low level reconnaissance run 22 January 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 9, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 16, 2021)

Org. Photo: F-5 Recon Plane (P-38 Fighter Variant) "6432" on Airfield (#2)!!! | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Org. Photo: F-5 Recon Plane (P-38 Fighter Variant) "6432" on Airfield (#2)!!! at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





F-5 6432

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 25, 2021)

LOCKHEED P-38J LIGHTNING SKIS ALASKA LARGE VINTAGE PHOTO USAF | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for LOCKHEED P-38J LIGHTNING SKIS ALASKA LARGE VINTAGE PHOTO USAF at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





skies retractable


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 25, 2021)

LOCKHEED P-38 LIGHTNING ORIGINAL WW2 BIPPA PRESS PHOTO FIRST FRENCH AIR CORPS | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for LOCKHEED P-38 LIGHTNING ORIGINAL WW2 BIPPA PRESS PHOTO FIRST FRENCH AIR CORPS at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Photo Recon 273


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 25, 2021)

LOCKHEED P-38L LIGHTNING DIVE FLAPS VINTAGE ORIGINAL 1944 MANUFACTURERS PHOTO | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for LOCKHEED P-38L LIGHTNING DIVE FLAPS VINTAGE ORIGINAL 1944 MANUFACTURERS PHOTO at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 25, 2021)

Pathfinder



















Original WW2 Wide World Photos Photograph of a P-38 Pathfinder, 1945. Lightening | eBay


A modification of the P-38 Lightening Fighter Bomber. Original WW2 Wide World Photos Photograph of a P-38 Pathfinder. I try and photograph the item/s in the best light possible showing the front and back.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## Frog (Nov 4, 2021)

Why the Brittons had no need for a turbocharger.
(Add from US Air Services May 1942).


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 4, 2021)

Frog said:


> Why the Brittons had no need for a turbocharger.
> (Add from US Air Services May 1942).
> 
> 
> View attachment 647059


Yeah! Get those Ju 86's!


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 4, 2021)

....and the perspective, shades of M.C. Escher


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 10, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 12, 2021)

P-38 Fighter Plane Nose Art Kill Markings 9th Air Force Original WWII Photo | eBay


Original WWII photo of a P-38. Nose art is "Rocky MT Sweetheart II". Previous owner added the information on the rear.



www.ebay.com





P-38J-25-LO 44-23633 or 44-24633 Rocky MT Sweetheart

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 13, 2021)

Org. Nose Art Photo: P-38 Fighter Plane "MELBA LOU IV" w/ 9 Japanese Kills!!! | eBay


Take care. Should you have an issue with any item sold I am of course open to communication to rectify any issues. DO NOT DUPLICATE OR COPY!



www.ebay.com





MELBA LOU IV

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 10, 2022)

WW2 Original P-38 Nose Art “Uncle Cy’s Angel” Ace Capt. Cy Homer , 16 Kills | eBay


<p>WW2 Original P-38 Nose Art “Uncle Cy’s Angel” Ace Capt. Cy Homer , 16 Kills. </p><p>Awesome original photo of famous wwii ace’s plane. </p>



www.ebay.com




Nose Art Uncle Cy's Angel Ace Capt. Cy Homer , 16 Kills

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 11, 2022)

Capt. Vick said:


> Yeah! Get those Ju 86's!



"There's that Forktailed Devil again!"

Its misplaced red dot in the roundels gives it the air of googly eyes...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 25, 2022)

Org. Photo: US Pilot Posed by F-5 Recon Plane (P-38 Variant) w/ Drop Tanks!!! | eBay


Should you have an issue with any item sold I am of course open to communication to rectify any issues. Take care. DO NOT DUPLICATE OR COPY!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 25, 2022)

Org. Photo: F-5 Recon Plane (P-38 Variant) Being Serviced on Airfield!!! | eBay


Should you have an issue with any item sold I am of course open to communication to rectify any issues. Take care. DO NOT DUPLICATE OR COPY!



www.ebay.com





Never leave yor plane unattended in Downtown Detroit

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## GTX (Jan 25, 2022)

RAAF P-38 Photos:





























Source

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 26, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 2, 2022)

Original WWII USEC Photo AAF P-47 FIGHTER & PILOT 1944 Soviet Russia USSR 119 | eBay


<p>ORIGINAL WWII PHOTO - ORIGINAL TO THE TIME - NOT A COPY, SCAN, OR REPRO</p> <p>QUANTITY: 1 - See the other original WWI & WWII photos that I have listed. Today I am listing many WWII aircraft photos. Form and of an Army Air Forces unit that served on the Eastern Front.</p> <p>ITEM: Original...



www.ebay.com





SEC Photo AAF 1944 Soviet Russia USSR Piriatyn would be used for long-range escort fighters P-51 Mustangs, P-38 Lightnings.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 2, 2022)

Original WWII Snapshot Photo AAF P-38 LIGHTNING FIGHTER KILL MARKINGS RUSSIAN 13 | eBay


<p>ORIGINAL WWII PHOTO - ORIGINAL TO THE TIME - NOT A COPY, SCAN, OR REPRO</p> <p>QUANTITY: 1 - See the other original WWI & WWII photos that I have listed. Today I am listing many WWII aircraft photos. </p> <p>ITEM: Original WWII Snapshot Photo of RUSSIAN SOLDIER with AAF P-38 LIGHTING...



www.ebay.com





Piriatyn would be used for long-range escort fighters P-51 Mustangs, P-38 Lightnings. photo reconnaissance

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 8, 2022)

WWII Air to Air Photo P-38 LIGHTNING 8 BALLERS 5th AIR FORCE New Guinea 1942 "D" | eBay


There were only a handful of larger prints saved in a separate folder. Four were of P-38 Lightning or the variant F-4 Lightning. This print is undated - but two others were dated (in fountain pen ink) 9-30-42.



www.ebay.com





P-38H-1-LO 42-66526

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 8, 2022)

EIGHTH PHOTO SQUADRON DANCE 8 Ballers









WWII 2 Negs 1 Photo P-38 F-4 LIGHTNING Study Camera Positions PAPUA NEW GUINEA | eBay


Old WWII Photograph & 2 Negs. I've seen dates on the envelopes from 1942 to 1944. Papua, New Guinea. The print has writing on the back. I'm guessing this is a P-38 Lightning but I'm really not sure.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 9, 2022)

WWII Photo & Neg P-38 LIGHTNING - JAPANESE KILL FLAGS 8 Ballers PAPUA NEW GUINEA | eBay


I've seen dates on the envelopes from 1942 to 1944. Papua, New Guinea. No title on manila storage envelope. The serial number has rubbed off the aircraft. Image was taken by an Eight Baller photographer at Papua New Guinea between 1942 to 1944.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 10, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## BlackSheep (Feb 11, 2022)

nuuumannn said:


> Interesting, the second and third aircraft along are F-5s.


How can you tell?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 11, 2022)

cameraports in the nose and serial numbers

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## BlackSheep (Feb 11, 2022)

Thorlifter said:


> Man, that would be a pucker ride for sure. I think they would have to knock me out before loading me in a pod.


If you were against that ride, imagine doing the same attached to a Harrier. If I remember correctly, there was a provision for carrying a 4-man special forces team in two pods into East Europe for reconnaissance missions.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 12, 2022)

BlackSheep said:


> How can you tell?



Wot he said...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 12, 2022)

BlackSheep said:


> If you were against that ride, imagine doing the same attached to a Harrier. If I remember correctly, there was a provision for carrying a 4-man special forces team in two pods into East Europe for reconnaissance missions.


love to see that one.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 14, 2022)

Patches 33RD PHOTO RCN

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 14, 2022)

BlackSheep said:


> If you were against that ride, imagine doing the same attached to a Harrier. If I remember correctly, there was a provision for carrying a 4-man special forces team in two pods into East Europe for reconnaissance missions.



The Exint Pod. 









Man-carrying, Under-Wing Pods Carried By Fighter Jets And Helicopters


Let's have a look at the EXINT pods, man-carrying pods for combat aircraft. It's almost impossible to imagine the self discipline required to be stuck




theaviationist.com

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## BlackSheep (Feb 14, 2022)

nuuumannn said:


> The Exint Pod.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are the pods I remember, the article I remember stated it was common knowledge that if these were used and it came to saving the aircraft the pods and “accessories” were expendable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## EwenS (Feb 15, 2022)

Nothing new I’m afraid. Just an update on the on the idea behind the WW2 pods designed to drop parachutists and trialled on the Fairey Barracuda. 2 men per pod.





A Fairey Barracuda converted for parachute drops, AFEE, World War II. | ParaData







www.paradata.org.uk


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 15, 2022)

P-38J-25-LO 44-23677 Little Buckaroo Major Robert C. "Buck" Rogers (Squadron Commanding Officer) 392nd Fighter Squadron 367th FG see also UNITED STATES NINTH AIR FORCE IN BRITAIN, 1942-1945

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 16, 2022)

AF106



















WWII: LOCKHEED P-38 LIGHTNING MK I ORIGINAL CROWN PHOTOGRAPH 1ST JUNE 1942 | eBay


LOCKHEED P-38 LIGHTNING MK I. 1ST JUNE 1942. ORIGINAL CROWN PHOTOGRAPH. USED condition w/ crumpling bottom & sides.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## BlackSheep (Feb 16, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> AF106
> 
> View attachment 658164
> 
> ...


When I read “used condition with crumpling bottom and sides…” my eyes began to scan the plane for damage, then a second later I was 🤦🏻

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## BlackSheep (Feb 16, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> AF106
> 
> View attachment 658164
> 
> ...


If you look closely at the pilot, he appears to be wearing a business suit and that mustache doesn’t look o2 friendly.
I remember a story and pics of iirc a CEO(?) or other executive that used to fly WW2 era planes still in his business suit, but, I thought he was American. I could be wrong, though, anyone know what I’m talking about or am I just a little crazier than usual?


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 16, 2022)

Not seeing it.


----------



## special ed (Feb 16, 2022)

Certainly could be a British mustache.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 16, 2022)

BlackSheep said:


> If you look closely at the pilot, he appears to be wearing a business suit and that mustache doesn’t look o2 friendly.
> I remember a story and pics of iirc a CEO(?) or other executive that used to fly WW2 era planes still in his business suit, but, I thought he was American. I could be wrong, though, anyone know what I’m talking about or am I just a little crazier than usual?


I doubt any of the "Top Brass" at Lockheed during WW2 would be flying in a business suit. The only one I can think of who would do that would be Howard Hughes.


----------



## Dash119 (Feb 16, 2022)

I believe Bob Hoover always flew in a suit when performing displays.


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 16, 2022)

Dash119 said:


> I believe Bob Hoover always flew in a suit when performing displays.


A little different from a production test flight during WW2


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 16, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> AF106



Caption for this image from Tim Mason's excellent book on wartime aircraft testing:

"Lightning I AF106 in June 1942 over Larkhill Camp. Lack of turbo-superchargers (notable by their absence just behind the exhausts) and high altitude handling problems led to cancellation of the British contract by the time the aircraft reached Boscombe. Gas warning diamonds can be seen on the fins". Edit - ahead of the fins, Tim.

AF106 was the only example from the British order to reach the A&AEE, it had no armament and was restricted to 300 mph - no stated reason why, possibly because of the accident rate within US usage of the type owing to compressibility? Handling was described as pleasant although the elevator was heavy. The aircraft stalled at 78 mph with flaps and undercarriage down and recovery was straight forward and flying on one engine was easy and devoid of foot loads on the rudder down to speeds of 115 mph. The colour-coding of the engine controls and the tricycle gear were praised. By this time the testing was purely for research purposes as the aircraft had already been rejected by the RAF.



BlackSheep said:


> I could be wrong, though, anyone know what I’m talking about or am I just a little crazier than usual?



I vaguely remember reading that Richard Fairey used to fly around in his business suit, could be wrong. I know Keith Park had his own personal Hurricane during his tenure as C-in-C 11 Group Fighter Command and he used to fly around in a white flying suit, but underneath he wore his Number Ones, so he was appropriately dressed in a standard that befitted his position.


----------



## Dash119 (Feb 16, 2022)

Maybe just a joyride...

That terrain looks a lot more like Southern California than England.


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 16, 2022)

Dash119 said:


> That terrain looks a lot more like Southern California than England.



It's to the southwest of London and comprises undulating grasslands, mainly. Nice countryside. Not all that far from Stonehenge.


----------



## BlackSheep (Feb 17, 2022)

FLYBOYJ said:


> I doubt any of the "Top Brass" at Lockheed during WW2 would be flying in a business suit. The only one I can think of who would do that would be Howard Hughes.


Wasnt Hughes…guy I’m thinking of iirc used to take a plane off the production line to fly on business…which is still a Hughes sort of thing


----------



## BlackSheep (Feb 17, 2022)

nuuumannn said:


> Caption for this image from Tim Mason's excellent book on wartime aircraft testing:
> 
> "Lightning I AF106 in June 1942 over Larkhill Camp. Lack of turbo-superchargers (notable by their absence just behind the exhausts) and high altitude handling problems led to cancellation of the British contract by the time the aircraft reached Boscombe. Gas warning diamonds can be seen on the fins". Edit - ahead of the fins, Tim.
> 
> ...


I’m almost positive it was Richard Fairey, thanks!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 17, 2022)

BlackSheep said:


> I’m almost positive it was Richard Fairey, thanks!



No worries, he was rarely seen in public without his trilby hat on, and I vaguely remember seeing a picture of him sitting in the cockpit of something with it on...


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 20, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## bobolex (Feb 22, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> cameraports in the nose and serial numbers


Actually, all of these are F-5, of different types. They were aircrafts of the II/33 (or possibly I/33 depending on the date, if after the group was reorganized) French Recon group. I doubt the picture was taken in Provence, in August '44, as the F-5Gs point to a later date, like Winter 44-45, so closer to the German border. I have one ref. giving this picture as Persan-Beaumont air base, 1945.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2022)

8 BALLERS P-38 / F-4 LIGHTNING Prop Engine PAPUA NEW GUINEA stencil propellor detail.

























WWII Photo Neg 8 BALLERS P-38 / F-4 LIGHTNING Prop Engine PAPUA NEW GUINEA | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII Photo Neg 8 BALLERS P-38 / F-4 LIGHTNING Prop Engine PAPUA NEW GUINEA at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 25, 2022)

P-38F LIGHTNING 300 GALLON TANKS















LOCKHEED P-38F LIGHTNING 300 GALLON TANKS LARGE VINTAGE PHOTO | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for LOCKHEED P-38F LIGHTNING 300 GALLON TANKS LARGE VINTAGE PHOTO at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 25, 2022)

FIRST FRENCH AIR CORPS F-5 273


----------



## Wurger (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## fubar57 (Feb 25, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> FIRST FRENCH AIR CORPS F-5
> 
> View attachment 659399
> 
> ...


F-5B-1-LO Lightning c/n 422-2784 #42-68273 assigned to the "Free French", probably from the GR 33 Reconnaissance Group

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 28, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## bobolex (Mar 8, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> FIRST FRENCH AIR CORPS F-5
> 
> 
> Very nice pictures, which you had already posted a while back in this thread. This aircraft was indeed flown by the Freee French II/33 group and is also much documented in the Johns Philips book about Saint Exupéry (the series of contact prints reproduced in small format). I believe it's the aircraft with the inscription 'Who Cares?" on the port side of the nose. It was most likely painted in Haze Blue, either at the factory or in the UK.


----------



## bobolex (Mar 8, 2022)

PS. A Mustang is flying overhead, perhaps a French I/33 recon F-6.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 25, 2022)

Lockheed Lightning P-38 - War Aircraft - Antique - Evolution of The Lightning | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Lockheed Lightning P-38 - War Aircraft - Antique - Evolution of The Lightning at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:

2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## gkjl (Mar 25, 2022)

China

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 25, 2022)

gkjl said:


> View attachment 662523
> 
> China


I think China would have been better off if Chaing Kai Shek had managed to acquire ME-110s instead of P-38s.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 25, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> I think China would have been better off if Chaing Kai Shek had managed to acquire ME-110s instead of P-38s.


The Generalissimo received some after the war.
I'm sure that if he had wanted some Bf110s instead, he could have gotten them by the boatload in June '45.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## gkjl (Mar 26, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> I think China would have been better off if Chaing Kai Shek had managed to acquire ME-110s instead of P-38s.


China almost have P-38.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 26, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> *WWII photo- P 38 / F 5 Lightning Fighter plane Nose Art - FRISK IT* | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- P 38 / F 5 Lightning Fighter plane Nose Art - FRISK IT* at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...


F-5 Lightning Fighter plane Nose Art - FRISK IT , 237 , ground crew















*WWII photo- P 38 / F 5 Lightning Fighter plane Nose Art - FRISK IT* | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- P 38 / F 5 Lightning Fighter plane Nose Art - FRISK IT* at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 26, 2022)

F-5 Lightning Fighter plane Nose Art - GUARDIAN ANGEL

notice swastikas



















*WWII photo- P 38 / F 5 Lightning Fighter plane Nose Art - GUARDIAN ANGEL* -2 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- P 38 / F 5 Lightning Fighter plane Nose Art - GUARDIAN ANGEL* -2 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 27, 2022)

evaluation RAF 1942 Sept

P-38F-1-LO 1st FG 27th FS 41-7544 Dear John HV-X lost 10 Feb 10, 1944. Pilot was killed when he was caught in bomb explosion during a dive bombing run near Rome. MACR 2214





























Lockheed P-38 Lightning evaluation RAF 1942 Sept - 4 rare private photographs | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Lockheed P-38 Lightning evaluation RAF 1942 Sept - 4 rare private photographs at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## special ed (Mar 27, 2022)

Is that the Boeing 247 sent to Britain for evaluation in the background?


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 28, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 29, 2022)

Compressability

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## bobolex (Mar 29, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> F-5 Lightning Fighter plane Nose Art - FRISK IT , 237 , ground crew
> 
> View attachment 662612
> 
> ...


F-5B-1-LO 42-68237 Frisk it
Looks like UK. Probably overall PRU Blue aircraft.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Mar 29, 2022)

special ed said:


> Is that the Boeing 247 sent to Britain for evaluation in the background?



It's actually a Fortress I (one of 20 B-17Cs), but I initially thought it was a Boeing 247 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Mar 29, 2022)

Just to continue with that Fortress in the background of the P-38 image, the aircraft was AN526, which served with 90 Sqn in February 1942 and after that unit's disbandment the aircraft went to RAF Colerne with the Station Communications Flight for five months after which it became an instructional airframe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 5, 2022)

Xp-38



















Original 1940/41 Air corps Photo Set (2) - Early P-38 Fighter Aircraft | eBay


The photos above are of the actual item for sale and are intended to help show condition. 4 1/2" x 2 3/4.". Very good condition.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 16, 2022)

XP-38














Original 1940-41 Air Corps Photo - Lockheed XP-38 Fighter Photo - Mitchel Field | eBay


Surface shows minor wear. Has Official Photograph, 2nd Air Base Squadron Photo Section, Mitchel Field, NY, stamp on the back. The photos above are of the actual photo for sale and are intended to help show condition.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 18, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## GTX (Apr 18, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 21, 2022)

Good one!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 10, 2022)

USAAF Air Force 7th Photo Group Original Commemorative Album

Notice aerial of Buchenwald death camp pic 5. Misburg Deurag-Nerag refineries ,Ulm , Fallersleben






















































USAAF Air Force 7th Photo Group Original Commemorative Album | eBay


This album is in very good condition! I did not manipulate the images of this album: what you see is what you get! 7th Photo Group. In those cases, I am retaining a high-res scan. The cost of supplies has also escalated with the current inflation pressures.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 10, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (May 13, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 20, 2022)

Notice H on prop Frizlar airbase




















WWII US GI Photo - ID'd 10th Engineer GI (Photo Owner) & P-38 Fritzlar Air Base | eBay


This photograph belonged to Joseph C. Endy. He was with the 10th Engineer Combat Battalion.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (May 20, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 8, 2022)

AAF 308th AD SQUADRON P-38 LIGHTNING FIGHTER TANK into BOAT NEW GUINEA














Photo AAF 308th AD SQUADRON P-38 LIGHTNING FIGHTER TANK into BOAT NEW GUINEA 176 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Photo AAF 308th AD SQUADRON P-38 LIGHTNING FIGHTER TANK into BOAT NEW GUINEA 176 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Gastounet (Jun 8, 2022)

My grandfather had the same, but it was not used as a boat, it was my first baby bath !

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 8, 2022)

Seriously? Awesome!


----------



## Gastounet (Jun 9, 2022)

Yes, and when I grew older I wished to turn this baby bath in a boat, but my father gave it to a scrap merchant because he feared me to get drowned.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 12, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 16, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> AAF 308th AD SQUADRON P-38 LIGHTNING FIGHTER TANK into BOAT NEW GUINEA
> 
> View attachment 672747
> 
> ...


AAF 308th AD SQUADRON P-38 LIGHTNING FIGHTER TANK into BOAT NEW GUINEA

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jun 16, 2022)

I think I see why there was a shortage of drop tanks. They were equipping yacht clubs in the Pacific.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 17, 2022)

P-38F 41-7546 36th ADG bullet damage














*WWII photo- 36th ADG- P 38 LIGHTNING Fighter plane w/ BULLET RIDDLED Cockpit* | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- 36th ADG- P 38 LIGHTNING Fighter plane w/ BULLET RIDDLED Cockpit* at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 17, 2022)

36th ADG














*WWII photo- 36th AD Group- US GIs work on P 38 LIGHTNING Fighter planes* -9 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- 36th AD Group- US GIs work on P 38 LIGHTNING Fighter planes* -9 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 17, 2022)

36th ADG















*WWII photo- 36th AD Group- US GIs work on P 38 LIGHTNING Fighter planes* -8 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- 36th AD Group- US GIs work on P 38 LIGHTNING Fighter planes* -8 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 17, 2022)

36th ADG














*WWII photo- 36th AD Group- US GIs work on P 38 LIGHTNING Fighter planes* -5 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- 36th AD Group- US GIs work on P 38 LIGHTNING Fighter planes* -5 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 17, 2022)

36th ADG















*WWII photo- 36th AD Group- US GIs work on P 38 LIGHTNING Fighter planes* -4 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- 36th AD Group- US GIs work on P 38 LIGHTNING Fighter planes* -4 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 27, 2022)

Lt. Allen E. Hill P-38 " Hells Angels " 80th Fighter Sq.














Original Photo of Ace Lt. Allen E. Hill P-38 “Hells Angels” 80th Fighter Sq. | eBay


(Original Photo of P-38 “Hells Angels” Ace piloted by Lt. Allen E. Hill, from Vets Estate. Hill finished the war with 9) kills and this photo was taken when he had 7) kills. Lt. Hill was part of the 80th Fighter “Headhunters” Squadron!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 27, 2022)

W.M. McClelland?
























Original Negative Nose Art P-38 Pilot: W.M. McClelland? from Vets Estate 3 Kills | eBay


Original Negative Nose Art of a P-38 from Vets Estate.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 27, 2022)

Jandina IV Ace Maj. Jay T. Robbins















Original Negative P-38 Jandina IV Ace Maj. Jay T. Robbins from Vets Estate | eBay


This particular negative shows what looks like the unveiling of the 22nd kill, and Major Robbins ended the war with 22 kills. The 4 x 6 photo above the negative is a newer photo that was generated from the negative.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 29, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 4, 2022)

P-38 / F-5A LIGHTNING FIGHTER PLANE # 739 ORIG 1943















P 38 / F-5A LIGHTNING FIGHTER PLANE # 739 ORIG 1943 VINTAGE WWII SNAPSHOT PHOTO | eBay


ORIGINAL 1943 vintage snapshot photograph of Lockheed F-5A Lightning Aircraft no. 739. The photo is pencil noted on the reverse; "F-5A Lightning - 1943" Please see the history of the WWII fighter aircraft in the full listing. Photo measures approx. 3 - 5/8 in. x 4 - 1/2 in. Condition: Original...



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 9, 2022)

Long range drop tanks 01-1944 CL-O



















LOCKHEED P-38 LIGHTNING LONGE RANGE FUEL TANK ORIGINAL 1944 WW2 PRESS PHOTO | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for LOCKHEED P-38 LIGHTNING LONGE RANGE FUEL TANK ORIGINAL 1944 WW2 PRESS PHOTO at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 11, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 26, 2022)

5th USAAF 61st Service Sq PEEPING TOM














1940s WWII 5th USAAF 61st Service Sq airplane Nose Art Photo PEEPING TOM | eBay


SEE Size in condition box above.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 30, 2022)

Yaw meter Swordfish Connie




















LOCKHEED P-38 LIGHTNING ORIGINAL LARGE VINTAGE MANUFACTURERS PRESS PHOTO AD3688 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for LOCKHEED P-38 LIGHTNING ORIGINAL LARGE VINTAGE MANUFACTURERS PRESS PHOTO AD3688 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 1, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 13, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Orig Foto Flugzeug Luftwaffe Beute P-38 Zirkus Rosarius Bruch April 1945 | eBay
> 
> Notice German cross.
> 
> View attachment 578648


Captured Beute repro T9+MK















4x Riesen REPRO Foto Luftwaffe Beute Flugzeug Curtiss H-75 P-38 Lightning Re2001 | eBay


Entdecken Sie 4x Riesen REPRO Foto Luftwaffe Beute Flugzeug Curtiss H-75 P-38 Lightning Re2001 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 9, 2022)

1942 USAAF 1st Fighter Group March Field, CA 























WWII 1942 USAAF 1st Fighter Group March Field, CA photo #1 crashed P-38 airplane | eBay
WWII 1942 USAAF 1st Fighter Group March Field, CA photo #2 crashed P-38 airplane | eBay
WWII 1942 USAAF 1st Fighter Group March Field, CA photo #3 crashed P-38 airplane | eBay
WWII 1942 USAAF 1st Fighter Group March Field CA photo #4 crashed P-38 airplanes | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 10, 2022)

1942 USAAF 1st Fighter Gr Ibsley AF England photo star wheels














1942 USAAF 1st Fighter Gr Ibsley AF England photo star wheels airplane & airman | eBay


This photo when atair base Ibsley England. Ibsley opened in 1941 when incomplete. Allocated to the Eighth Air Force as a fighter station, its first US occupants were the 71st and 94th Squadrons of the 1st Fighter Group, equipped with P-38s, from August to October 1942.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 12, 2022)

P-38F-1-LO 41-7570 1st Fighter Group 94th Squadron. 












1942 USAAF 1st Fighter Gr Ibsley AF England photo P-38 airplane tail #17570 | eBay
Roger Freeman Collection FRE 10028 | American Air Museum in Britain

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 14, 2022)

1943 USAAF 1st FG 94th F SQ AF Biskra Airdrome Photo work on airplane Patricia















1943 USAAF 1st FG 94th F SQ AF Biskra Airdrome Photo work on airplane Patricia | eBay


He was with the 94th Fighter Squadron. When relative to the photo I have one of pages along with the cropped info referring to the photo. This is not included with the photo, just for reference. If not on the page the back of the photo has the tissue & album paper residue on the back.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 1, 2022)

Wesco Color Postcard


















1945 USAAF Lockheed P-38 Lightning - Original Wesco Color Postcard | eBay


Good Corners may be noticeably blunt or rounded with noticeable bends or creases. Excessive dirt detracts from appearance. If I had to make a guess he belong to the Canadian Royal Air Force. Linen Dates from about 1930 - 1945.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 7, 2022)

JACK HARDWICK'S SOHIO F-5 P-38 FIGHTER 1946 NATIONAL AIR RACES














Original Photo JACK HARDWICK'S SOHIO F-5 P-38 FIGHTER 1946 NATIONAL AIR RACES 72 | eBay


<p>ORIGINAL POST-WWII PHOTO - ORIGINAL TO THE TIME - NOT A COPY, SCAN, OR REPRO</p> <p>QUANTITY: 1 - See the other original WWI & WWII photos that I have listed. </p> <p>ITEM: Original Post-WWII Photo of JACK HARDWICK'S SOHIO F-5 P-38 LIGHTNING NIGHT FIGHTER at the National Air Races in...



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 7, 2022)

BOB BROWN'S P-38 LIGHTNING FIGHTER 1946 CLEVELAND AIR RACES














Original Photo BOB BROWN'S P-38 LIGHTNING FIGHTER 1946 CLEVELAND AIR RACES 73 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Original Photo BOB BROWN'S P-38 LIGHTNING FIGHTER 1946 CLEVELAND AIR RACES 73 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 11, 2022)

https://ia600705.us.archive.org/28/items/MechanixIllustrated194111/Mechanix%20Illustrated%201941-11.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## BlackSheep (Dec 11, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> https://ia600705.us.archive.org/28/items/MechanixIllustrated194111/Mechanix%20Illustrated%201941-11.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 698069


“458 mph AND props turn in OPPOSITE DIRECTIONS!”

How many readers took that to mean one forward the other backwards and wondered how the plane got anywhere? Lol

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 14, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 16, 2022)

D-Day stripes














Original WW II Army Air Forces Photo: P-38 Lightening In D-Day Invasion Stripes | eBay


Censor Stamp on the back. The photos above are of the actual photo for sale and are intended to help show condition.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## BlackSheep (Dec 16, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> D-Day stripes
> 
> View attachment 698768
> 
> ...


Remember, instamatic, digital, and cellphone cameras were still Buck Rogers’ gadgets. This was really quite the picture to snap, even if nowadays any 12-yo could photoshop an alien fleet dogfight into the pic


----------



## Wurger (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## mjfur (Dec 16, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> D-Day stripes
> 
> View attachment 698768
> 
> ...


P-61.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## jgreiner (Dec 16, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> BOB BROWN'S P-38 LIGHTNING FIGHTER 1946 CLEVELAND AIR RACES
> 
> View attachment 697619
> 
> ...


Could they have possibly mounted the DF "bulb" in a more ugly and ridiculous place?!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 16, 2022)

jgreiner said:


> Could they have possibly mounted the DF "bulb" in a more ugly and ridiculous place?!


It's probably the only place where the thing actually worked!


----------



## jgreiner (Dec 17, 2022)

FLYBOYJ said:


> It's probably the only place where the thing actually worked!


You're probably correct! I guess on a P-38, there are few places it would be effective but holy crap, that looked like a bulbous wart!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 19, 2022)

Good shots!


----------

